# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποιο καλό ελληνικό βιβλίο για αγχωδεις διαταραχές?

## Stavrosbmw

Να βοηθά δλδ να τις ξεπεράσεις.

----------


## Mara.Z

Ριξε μια ματια σε αυτα
1) ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΠΤΟΝΤΑΣ ΞΑΝΑ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΑΣ
YOUNG E. JEFFREY, KLOSKO S. JANET

2) Όρια Ζωής
CLOUD HENRY Dr., TOWNSEND JOHN Dr.

Σε γενικες γραμμες βοηθουν αλλα θελει και πολλη δουλεια απο τη μερια σου!!

----------


## Stavrosbmw

Ευχαριστώ,να σαι καλά!

----------


## Macgyver

Εχει αναλογο βιβλιο στην βιβλιοθηκη του φορουμ , ξενους συγγραφεις ..........ριξε μια ματια ......

----------


## Stavrosbmw

εγινε,ευχαριστω

----------

